# HGH & Slin Use



## armythug (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi Guys

Looking some advice/thoughts on my use of HGH & Slin atm.

I'm 40, 89kg, 14% BF, been using rods now for a few years.

Have been using HGH for 5 months now, plan to run for at least 12months

4iu's (2iu/am (30min B4 Breakfast), 2iu/pm(1200-1400approx)) ed 5on/2off (SubQ)

Bumping up to 6iu's from tomorrow (4iu/am,2iu/pm)

Also been taking Slin 10iu's (NovaRapid) IM PWO (mon,tue,thur,fri) along with Protein Shake.

After reading quite a bit on the board here, i see some of you recommend one shot of HGH in the morning along with some Slin.

1.Does it matter if i don't take HGH with Slin?

2.Should i take HGH all in one Jab in the morning?

3.Should i try IM instead of SubQ for the HGH?

Cheers


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Try HGH and Slin together IM post workout.


----------



## armythug (Aug 31, 2009)

TaintedSoul said:


> Try HGH and Slin together IM post workout.


Thanks for the info.

If i'm using 6iu's HGH and worked out on eg. Biceps, should i jab 3iu's in each and 5iu's if Slin in each too?

The Slin is a NovaRapid Pen so can't mix with HGH.


----------



## Rocho (Mar 30, 2009)

armythug said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> If i'm using 6iu's HGH and worked out on eg. Biceps, should i jab 3iu's in each and 5iu's if Slin in each too?
> 
> *The Slin is a NovaRapid Pen so can't mix with HGH*.


You can draw the slin out of the rubber end of the pen to mix with HGH. :thumbup1:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

your bodyfat is to high for slin use IMO.


----------



## armythug (Aug 31, 2009)

Rocho said:


> You can draw the slin out of the rubber end of the pen to mix with HGH. :thumbup1:


Good idea, never thought on that one! :thumb:


----------



## armythug (Aug 31, 2009)

hilly2008 said:


> your bodyfat is to high for slin use IMO.


Been using Slin now on my last 2 courses.

Still trying to bring the BF% down, hopefully at the end of this course will be below 10% :bounce:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

you must diet on some pretty high carbs do ya?


----------



## armythug (Aug 31, 2009)

hilly2008 said:


> you must diet on some pretty high carbs do ya?


Cutting out all the Magners, Guinness, and the odd fry & just sticking to Bourbon on the Rocks when out! :beer:


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Apr 7, 2009)

hilly2008 said:


> your bodyfat is to high for slin use IMO.


why does it matter what %bf you have when using slin mate?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Simply because the higher your bodyfat the more inclined you are to store bodyfat i believe and this becomes more apparant when using slin.


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Apr 7, 2009)

so what %bf would you say is the highest you can use it?

also is slin not used in alot of high calorie bulking diet's wich your bound to gain fat on?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

I think around 10% and under is ideal for slin use. shouldnt be over 12% max from what i have read to get the best results.

im not saying you wont benefit from using slin when bf is higher its just your more lilely to gain fat.

Slin is used in high calorie bulking diets with big guys who use high calorie diets.

The point is if using slin when bodyfat is higher already you are likely to get much fatter. I believe i read the leaner you are the more your body will utilize the insulin and calories.

I am by no means experienced in using slin for long periods of time i have only used it during a rebound and to reach ketosis quicker. just from research it is always said ones bodyfat should be low.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2009)

Personally i have seen the best results from slin either pre or pwo and then gh prior to bed only on training days 2-3 times per week. Gh shot with slin did nothing for me at all. That said lots of far more experienced guys than me swear by it so draw your own conclusion.

You want your diet to be spot on that is certainly true.

I don't take a lot of carbs in besides around training because if i do i just get fat especially on slin.


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Apr 7, 2009)

so even if only using fast acting slin pwo it's still best to have low bf?


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2009)

Bazooka Tooth said:


> so even if only using fast acting slin pwo it's still best to have low bf?


Yes.

You are more sensitive and responsive to the insulin and thus will hopefully gain primarily muscle and stored gylcogen instead of lard on your waist.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Con said:


> Yes.
> 
> You are more sensitive and responsive to the insulin and thus will hopefully gain primarily muscle and stored gylcogen instead of lard on your waist.


he might believe you con


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2009)

hilly2008 said:


> he might believe you con


Few people every believe what they hear let alone read on the net. He can experiment him self and see if it gives him results that he is pleased with.


----------

